# FW Horus Heresy - Perturabo



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not seen any official announcements or even pics of him, unless I missed a thread. But in the latest FW email it has this banner for FW open day, with one awesome looking Perturabo!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So Perturabo is (from the picture so far) rocking the same pose as Typhon. One could make a mexican stand-off with those two in front of each other.

Still looking forward to seeing the rules for the standing Lord of Skulls!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


>


My first impression is wow, he truly looks awesome and it makes a good tie-in to the front-cover of _Angel Exterminatus_. Can't wait to see his whole body and if it's Ferrus Manus hammer he will be using.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks pretty badass. Could potentially be my favourite traitor Primarch model (aside from Horus obviously).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A recycled pose but a billion times better looking than Robert already.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yessss that Lord of Legs is what's up! Please be a single kit, please don't have shitty rules...

Perturabo looks awesome, too. I usually don't like the Primarchs, but I like him.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this definitely Perturabo? I didn't know he had wrist mounted bolters. Looking pretty awesome!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Need to see the whole model because as it is, I'll not impressed, like the individual stuff but when together it looks like a mess with the too much going on. 

Curious as to the Walking Lord of Skulls.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Initial impressions of Perturabo is meh, but I'll reserve a final judgement until the whole mini can be seen. It really disappoints me that the wonderful sculpts are being let down by rubbish posing in the HH characters series as a whole. 

I really wanted to see what they did with Russ, but now I'm just afraid they'll make a shit of the pose. Hopefully they'll do something like the Ferrus/Fulgrim diorama with Russ and Magnus, making the two more dynamic than we've seen lately. I am doubtful though.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> My first impression is wow, he truly looks awesome and it makes a good tie-in to the front-cover of _Angel Exterminatus_. Can't wait to see his whole body and if it's Ferrus Manus hammer he will be using.


Definitely a good tie in. However I can't help but feel that the wires around his face takes away from it. Not a fan of how many wires there are running from his skull. They could've done well with less wires, or they could have improved the placement of them. Just my personal preference though. 

He still looks great from the picture.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

They could at least posed him differently than mamon...(siege of vraks)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Is this definitely Perturabo? I didn't know he had wrist mounted bolters. Looking pretty awesome!






















DeathJester921 said:


> Definitely a good tie in. However I can't help but feel that the wires around his face takes away from it. Not a fan of how many wires there are running from his skull. They could've done well with less wires, or they could have improved the placement of them. Just my personal preference though.


I wouldn't agree on that, but opinions are can't always be shared.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> I wouldn't agree on that, but opinions are can't always be shared.



AAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH, thst image brings back horrible memories of reading that book


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

From this tweet:

*Edit*: And this:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

"White Scars, Blood Angels and Dark Angels are all in the next book. They will have legion rules but no characters or legion specific units.

Book 6 will cover shattered legions and will focus on players creating own narratives for small scale engagements.

Future book will be Thramas and Signis Prime (mirroring the old Blood Angels/Dark Angels codex)

Prospero may not even be book 7. They need to ensure that they can produce the entire range quickly and efficiently and not keep people waiting. To create all the models needed for Prospero would take about a year."

From Battle Bunnies.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

CHAOS KNIGHT RULES! They're surprisingly solid! The Daemon upgrades are a little steep points-wise, but still, we get knights!

*edit* 

Wait wait, for a second I didn't even think about the Daemon special rule! 5++ at all times, and a 4++ on a facing of your choosing during the shooting phase. Yeah that'll do! FUUUCK YOOOU Imperial Knights! Here's hoping they don't get nerfed when their official rules arrive.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

!!!!!!


...



!!!!!!!!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

@BoLS:



> v6v77, on 05 Jul 2015 - 04:28 AM, said:
> The mastadon super heavy breachers transport your all seeing has some rules already.
> 
> 2 voids and a skyfire only gun. Lascannon sponsons and flamers. 40 man transport capacity.
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

venomlust said:


> @BoLS:


I want this so bad...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Off topic, but check this out:

An unmarked Chaos Knight can take the Legacy of Ruin from IA:13 which doubles the range of its Dirge Caster. How's that for badass? That is a HUGE bubble of no overwatch fire! It's a walker, so it measures from the base. That is about 30" by 28" (since the base isn't a circle) if my math is correct. Tau, you will be CRUSHED.

And then consider that the Grimoire of True Names can give it a 3++. That is so freakin' awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the Mastadon.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/07/88221.html 

Mechanicus Ordinatus confirmed.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Single dumbest model I have ever seen. Looks like it was designed by a 13 year old emo reject.  Does he sparkle in the sunlight? :laugh:

That jackass aside, Purterabo is pretty decent and the Marines are badass. Lord Commander Edgar von Fabio, though... hilariously stupid.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow that masterdon is a beast and a half, anyone seen the tau walking arsenal xk139 or something ?
I think fabio also comes with an alternate head or helmet, which is a blessing because he does look stupid as fuck with that hairdo


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eidolon is Skrillex. The wing on the hammer looks terrible, but I actually quite like the Claws on the hammer.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

venomlust said:


>


Paging the Jawas, your transport has been found.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

KYTAN:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's a bit overcosted. By about 175pts.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, still usable at least. With any luck by the time it's in a book the points will drop a bit.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Vaz said:


> That's a bit overcosted. By about 175pts.


Agree, overcosted by at least 100 pts, but whatever. if they give him AV 14/13/12 his points are good value.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Single dumbest model I have ever seen. Looks like it was designed by a 13 year old emo reject.  Does he sparkle in the sunlight? :laugh:


He looks like an angsty ponce...because he is an angsty ponce :laugh: I'm still not sure about his hair, but the armour is pretty good from what I can see and I like his hammer too. All in all (despite having converted up my own only a few months back) this may well be a model I have to get at some point.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

One of those fancypants EC helms should do the trick.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's a pretty shit mini. I almost think FW have hired Scibor.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I always pictured Eidolon as being bald.... The pose doesn't look too bad, its just the hairdo does't fit with an Emperor's Children marine. Maybe a Dark Angel or Night Lord perhaps.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eidolon, people.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> , anyone seen the tau walking arsenal xk139 or something ?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Now that's shit hot.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Eidolon, people.


There's a small part of me that wants to model him with sunglasses now...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope he is standing on a huge pile of rocks with at least 12 dead marines at his feet.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

For those of you who aren't a fan of Eidolon's poncy hair-do, BEHOLD! A helmeted version!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> For those of you who aren't a fan of Eidolon's poncy hair-do, BEHOLD! A helmeted version!


Complete with poncy top knot! 

And whoever mentioned it before, it really looks like Scibor did his legs. The scrollwork is very much in their style.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Complete with poncy top knot!


He's Emperor's Children. You have to have a minimum level of ponce just to pass initiation :wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Any mini that combines a cloak with a jump pack is too stupid for me to consider buying.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

And more pictures found *here*.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Any mini that combines a cloak with a jump pack is too stupid for me to consider buying.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Edna Mode, awesome! 

@Vaz man I have this recurring problem! I would rep you but I need to spread it around.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> For those of you who aren't a fan of Eidolon's poncy hair-do, BEHOLD! A helmeted version!


Well, that does away with the emo-reject problem, though, as KF pointed out, he's still got a jet pack strapped to a flapping piece of cloth. That, and the dude has way too much shit on him. Feels cluttered.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*He's a lot bulkier than I would imagine, even for him! But I like the model. Nice details and paint-job. Also the shells leading up to his gauntless are amazing.*


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

He looks great! The knight helmet grille seems a little out of place on his spaulders and knee pads, but doesn't look bad.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't mind the shoulders. The knees are eh. But overall I dig the model. The only thing I really find wrong with it is the open helm. Considering the massive, tank like armour he should have a full helm.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> I don't mind the shoulders. The knees are eh. But overall I dig the model. The only thing I really find wrong with it is the open helm. Considering the massive, tank like armour he should have a full helm.


Agreed, it would be really cool if the IW skull/plate icon had an origin in the type of helm he wore. If any primarch wore helms, it would be him and Dorn. Even some sort of armored faceplate or breather with the wires coming out the back.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Agreed, it would be really cool if the IW skull/plate icon had an origin in the type of helm he wore....


Even if it wasn't an "origin" I weird like it if the designs agreed with one another.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Even if it wasn't an "origin" I weird like it if the designs agreed with one another.


I am picturing the whole head covered, the face being a harty steel looking mask, with hollow eyes and a bit of a jaw type grill. And the rest of the head's skin obscured by thick chords and wires.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

What's the point of having four barrels in series when you only have a single ammunition feed? Seems silly. 

Model is a bit busy for me. Very nice detail, though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You mean like a Minigun, Gen Ahab? Not sure what your complaint is there, might just fire in a rotary fashion (i.e, while one is recoiling, the other one fires, and so on, so on, with the fourth barrel just resetting at time when the first is back in its proper position.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> What's the point of having four barrels in series when you only have a single ammunition feed? Seems silly.
> 
> Model is a bit busy for me. Very nice detail, though.


I think it is mainly rule of cool mate, roping ammo feeds are in vogue in F.W at the moment. Now in real world terms it would still be grand, just a slower cyclic rate than a rotary weapon, I quite like the mini but would like a helmeted option for the head


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> You mean like a Minigun, Gen Ahab? Not sure what your complaint is there, might just fire in a rotary fashion (i.e, while one is recoiling, the other one fires, and so on, so on, with the fourth barrel just resetting at time when the first is back in its proper position.


No, I mean a series with fixed barrels, like that evil thing. You'd have to have it feeding four different ways within the wrist which would just take up space, and you would have to go to the trouble of dealing with convergences. Why not just stick a rotary cannon on the dude's wrist? Looks cool, I guess, but it just seems weird too. But then again, I'm not a firearm expert, so I suppose you would know more than me about boom-sticks. If you say it makes sense, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Even if it didn't make sense to us. This is a master artificer and a Primarch to boot. With 30k tech. It's long past the point of needing to make sense.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Anybody else suprised by the price? £70! I know FW add the odd pound or two on every few months but the rest of the primarchs are £57 and Horus us £62 now. Are all the new pimarchs going to be priced like this?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Probably.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup. The Heresy series is becoming quite popular, and GW these days just ramp up prices when that happens. It got beyond a joke quite a long time ago, but oh well. 

China recast ftw!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

angel of blood said:


> yup. The heresy series is becoming quite popular, and gw these days just ramp up prices when that happens. It got beyond a joke quite a long time ago, but oh well.
> 
> China recast ftw!


qft.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I also think he's pretty big. I mean, for scale purposes, he is standing on top of an Imperial Knight.


----------

